# Tip of the Week



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Guys, this heat is extreme and A/C units are struggling to keep up. Wash the coils on your outside unit. When they get dirty it causes the head pressure to rise and things start to break and that gets expensive.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Boy, looks like I'm monitored


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

No AC in my house temp gets about 75-78 in house for a high just a couple weeks a year. LOL now when it gets cold heating bill goes ski high!

But I am sure alot will thank you for the tip, good one when I lived in Phoenix I could have used the tip for sure.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I clean mine every couple of weeks and wash my inside filter too.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I wash mine every time I mow.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The coils on a window unit need cleaning too ! Just be careful where the water is splashing as all the electrical is right there too


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

zzzzzzzzztt


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

The crud is on the back side and it's hard to see on a window unit.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Since its been over 100 here for so many days that I stopped counting, I've been hosing off the coils on my A/C unit every day.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

I have geo thermal so no washing the coils for me.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Yea, I know. But it sure is NICE not having to mess with an outside condenser.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

My wife keeps it about 70. Its like walking in a meat cooler when I get home after being outside all day. I turn it up to 75 and the next time I look at it, it is back down to 70. We argue about that all the time. And then in the winter it is just the opposite, she has it turned up to 80 and I turn it down to 75...I pretty much just give up.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm with you Bond. My wife turns our AC down and I turn it back up. She says put on some more clothes. In winter we keep the heat turned down and put on more clothes.....not the summer


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

We had the second coolest record July on record and we were taking jackets with us when we would go down to our boat. It is located in Whittier, more often than not we would ware a jacket or rain jacket. We went to one of those you pick'm places and got carried away with the rubarb, we got 60 pounds of the stuff. Made lots of sauce and jelly.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Our window unit has been running quite a bit this summer. The wife planted flowers all under and around the unit. Mine's fairly new but probably still needs a good cleaning. Hope I don't kill them. LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL this was not what I was expecting.... Good tip though!


----------

